
I abused 2FA to maintain persistence after a password change - based2
https://medium.com/@lukeberner/how-i-abused-2fa-to-maintain-persistence-after-a-password-change-google-microsoft-instagram-7e3f455b71a1
======
based2
[https://lobste.rs/s/mekmai/how_i_abused_2fa_maintain_persist...](https://lobste.rs/s/mekmai/how_i_abused_2fa_maintain_persistence)

